# Der neue hier



## JakeHarper (10 Mai 2018)

Hi wollte mal kurz hi sagen bin frisch hier angemeldet und schaue mich mal erstmal ein bisschen um


----------



## General (11 Mai 2018)

Herzlich Willkommen auf CB


----------

